# Losing BBC1



## David69 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Everybody. I have a 2.4 dish. Pace Skybox and lately have been losing BBC1 about 1030 pm. It´s a nuisance as all the good drama series start at 10.00- Has anybody else suffered ? If so then I guess I need the alignment checking. Many thanks.

I work all over Spain and the Canaries and I subscribe to Identity Cloaker so I can watch iplayer on the laptop through hotel wifi. 

I´m getting to the stage of buying a a USB to HDMI doofer to connect laptop to home telly as the loss of BBC reception is so bad

D


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

David69 said:


> Hi Everybody. I have a 2.4 dish. Pace Skybox and lately have been losing BBC1 about 1030 pm. It´s a nuisance as all the good drama series start at 10.00- Has anybody else suffered ? If so then I guess I need the alignment checking. Many thanks.
> 
> I work all over Spain and the Canaries and I subscribe to Identity Cloaker so I can watch iplayer on the laptop through hotel wifi.
> 
> ...


hi & welcome

I've moved your question to its own thread so that it doesn't get missed

our resident expert _*sat*_ will no doubt be along at some point with an answer for you


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I lose BBC1 quite regularly--



Sorry-won't delete-- correct post below !


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I lose BBC 1 quite regularly at night-- I just switch to BBC 1 Scotland---Sky 971-or BBC2 Scotland Sky 990.Solves the problem and get perfect reception ! Might be worth a try...........


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The only one that is available to me is BBC world service news and it is Rubbish, too many jingles and other crap.

I see you live in Moraira, my Father used to live there in El Portet, a long time ago though, nice part of the world,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Most people round here who watch British TV complain of the same thing. Something to do with atmospheric conditions after sunset?

Apparently there is a +1 channel which broadcasts the same programmes an hour later, and that gets round the problem.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

David69 said:


> Hi Everybody. I have a 2.4 dish. Pace Skybox and lately have been losing BBC1 about 1030 pm. It´s a nuisance as all the good drama series start at 10.00- Has anybody else suffered ? If so then I guess I need the alignment checking. Many thanks.
> 
> I work all over Spain and the Canaries and I subscribe to Identity Cloaker so I can watch iplayer on the laptop through hotel wifi.
> 
> ...


You should not be losing BBC1 on a 2.4m dish in Moriara.

Of course this does depend on a number of factors.

a) type of dish
b) sky box being used
c) bbc 1 regions being used
d) dish position
e) line of sight
f) type of cable being used and cable length.
g) LNB type and alignment

A HD receiver will be able to use the BBC HD channels, and these channels along with the HD receiver will certainly help improve reception, as the BBC HD channels are on a better signal than the SD BBC regions

Replied to your email you sent me also.



Alcalaina said:


> Something to do with atmospheric conditions after sunset?


Just the way the satellites, their beams, and solar energy works...(although its a lot more complicated than that!)




Alcalaina said:


> Apparently there is a +1 channel which broadcasts the same programmes an hour later, and that gets round the problem.


No BBC1+1 channel.
But withthe cuts the BBC have recently announced, and what their plans are for BBC2 Daytime, repeats will be on there quite often


----------

